# LIP SORES



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

been smoking cigars for about a year now and have had no mouth problems to speak of but latelly the folowing has happened..
I started developing a slight irritation just on the inside of the right corner of my mouth that developed into a blister and small break in the skin..it burns and is sensitive..over the last month the affected area has extended to about 1/4 inch above to 1/4 inch below the corner of my mouth..

there is also a blister (but i dont have herpes)..smoking seems to irritate it..

This is not a (canker type) ulcer .

ANYONE ELSE HAD ANYTHING LIKE THIS?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Not me, but i would go see a doctor and not smoke till you find out what is going on.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I think you said it isn't healing...I would be concerned about that & would visit the doctor.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto the sentiments here. Make an appt. and see what is going on,,a small biopsy to rule things out as it's probably nothing but always err on the side of caution.


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Ditto the sentiments here. Make an appt. and see what is going on,,a small biopsy to rule things out as it's probably nothing but always err on the side of caution.


thanks for the concern but i have a background in the healing arts and am pretty sure its nothing like lip cancer, etc..especially not at this point..could develop into that in 2-3 years if the irritation continues though..just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced this and had any successful remedies..


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Like the fellas said be sure to get it looked at.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea Id get it looked at, a sore definetly shouldve healed by now. I was going to say if youre somewhere where the seasons change drastically that could be what is causing it. Every year I get chapped lips and some sores cause it gets cold and the air really dries out and my body takes a few weeks to adjust. So for me it seems like a hydration issue, maybe you should try and increase your water intake and see if that helps at all.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

aviator300 said:


> been smoking cigars for about a year now and have had no mouth problems to speak of but latelly the folowing has happened..
> I started developing a slight irritation just on the inside of the right corner of my mouth that developed into a blister and small break in the skin..it burns and is sensitive..over the last month the affected area has extended to about 1/4 inch above to 1/4 inch below the corner of my mouth..
> 
> there is also a blister (but i dont have herpes)..smoking seems to irritate it..
> ...


Doctor is always a good idea.

That being said, I use to have that all the time in college during exams (well before I became a BOTL). I had a nervous tick where I would unconsciously suck on the corner of my mouth next to the lip while nervous/studying. It would only go away after I remembered to baby it for about a week or so. Try rinsing with salt water and laying off anything that agitates it.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm with the majority and recommend a Doctor's visit. Mouth sores can be caused by a lot more than Herpes or cancer. Digestive diseases can cause them as well as a myriad of others.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

There is a product called "Ulcerease" which can be bought over the counter in most pharmacies that will numb the area so you can eat. It's a mouthwash.

I'll echo the sentiments here, probably nothing but still see a Doctor. I grind my teeth sometimes when I'm asleep and have irritated my cheeks because of it. 

Stop smoking until it's healed and stay away from acidic foods (orange juice, etc)


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

It' been there too long. Have it looked at.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ray said:


> I'm with the majority and recommend a Doctor's visit. Mouth sores can be caused by a lot more than *Herpes* or cancer. Digestive diseases can cause them as well as a myriad of others.


Take a look at the twig and berries to make sure the bumps haven't went south or you got more to worry about than smoking.:banana:


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

scottw said:


> Take a look at the twig and berries to make sure the bumps haven't went south or you got more to worry about than smoking.:banana:


Thanks for all the replies..a lot of good advise..ive been smoking a lot of JDN Antanos lately and i think the strong wrappers are irritating the area..i notice the cigar always tends to end up toward the right side of my mouth and have noticed stinging in the area after smoking..

WELL..i usually smoke at least 1 cigar every day but have laid off for the last 2 days and notice an improvment already..im gonna give it another couple of days and resume BUT i may cut down on the JDNs and see if that makes a difference..

If all doesnt resolve in a couple more weeks ill see the DOC


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

go get it looked at. what are "healing arts" ?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

burnsco said:


> go get it looked at. what are "healing arts" ?


I'm guessing he's in the field of medicine but I'd still get it checked by an ear nose throat specialist. Anything inside the mouth or lips needs a quick looksee to determine what's going on.


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I'm guessing he's in the field of medicine but I'd still get it checked by an ear nose throat specialist. Anything inside the mouth or lips needs a quick looksee to determine what's going on.


I don't think he's in the field of medicine. No doctor would say he is a "healing artist". lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

aviator300 said:


> thanks for the concern but i have a background in the healing arts and am pretty sure its nothing like lip cancer, etc..especially not at this point..could develop into that in 2-3 years if the irritation continues though..just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced this and had any successful remedies..


I'm sorry this is going on with you! I would also like to point out, and I mean no offense by saying this, that a reiki, yoga, massage, aromatherapy or meditation specialist does not = M.D., especially not a dermatologist, otolaryngologist (sp?), nor oncologist. If you're PRETTY sure it's not the "C" word, then you're also SLIGHTLY questioning your conclusion, so you should PROBABLY see a specialized professional.

I would never have my engine rebuilt at a Jiffy Lube is all I'm saying.

But best of luck/prayers for you, I'm glad it's starting to feel better. anda:<--lol its a panda.

Also this should be in the OT section =P


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You really should see a Doctor so as to rule out anything that could get worst. That said, you might want to lay off smoking until you get the facts...the mouth can be a nasty place when it comes to germs, infections and the like. So do yourself a favor and have a professional take a looksy!

Hope it works out for you..............


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

aviator300 said:


> Thanks for all the replies..a lot of good advise..ive been smoking a lot of JDN Antanos lately and i think the strong wrappers are irritating the area..i notice the cigar always tends to end up toward the right side of my mouth and have noticed stinging in the area after smoking..
> 
> WELL..i usually smoke at least 1 cigar every day but have laid off for the last 2 days and notice an improvment already..im gonna give it another couple of days and resume BUT i may cut down on the JDNs and see if that makes a difference..
> 
> If all doesnt resolve in a couple more weeks ill see the DOC


If it's rapidly healing then odds are its a simple mucous membrane/skin breakdown that you've just kept open due to irritation. Probably nothing major. Good news!:rockon:

Healing arts - usually anyone besides a Doctor. Nurses, Pharmacists, etc


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

burnsco said:


> I don't think he's in the field of medicine. No doctor would say he is a "healing artist". lol


I stand corrected,,,you are right as I talked to my BIL who is a Doctor and he about cussed me out for asking him. I'll take 5 lashes with a dog rocket!

*Healing Arts* Network: online reference for Reiki Practitioners ...
Reference for Alternative Medicine, Holistic Health, and Shamanic Practice.Find practitioners of Reiki,Feng Shui,Shamanism,Massage,Acupuncture,images of:


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I think Cheech and Chong were into the healing arts :banana:..


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Rookee said:


> I think Cheech and Chong were into the healing arts :banana:..


:rofl: ahahaahhaaha sorry that was just too funny!


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

burnsco said:


> go get it looked at. what are "healing arts" ?


Registered critical care nurse in a level one trauma unit for 16 years....


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

> Registered critical care nurse in a level one trauma unit for 16 years....


Thanks for your service!

I just watched CCU nurses for two months this summer taking care of my Dad. Awesome folks.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

aviator300 said:


> Registered critical care nurse in a level one trauma unit for 16 years....


I agree, thank you for providing us with medical care. Now go get it looked at lol!


----------



## elizabeth stephen (Jun 10, 2016)

I am here to give my testimony about Dr OLODUMARE who helped me in my life, i want to inform the public how i was cured from (HERPES SIMPLEX VIRUS) by Dr OLODUMARE,i visited different hospital but they gave me list of drugs like Famvir, Zovirax, and Valtrex which is very expensive to treat the symptoms and never cured me. I was browsing through the Internet searching for remedy on HERPES and i saw comment of people talking about how Dr OLODUMARE cured them. when i contacted him he gave me hope and send a Herbal medicine to me that i took and it seriously worked for me, am a free person now without problem, my HERPES result came out negative. I pray for you Dr.OLODUMARE am cured you can also get your self cured my friends if you really need my doctor help, you can reach him NOW on his email [email protected] or call his Mobil number or you call him telephone:+2348054422715

THANK YOU FOR YOU HELP TO CURE MY (HERPES SIMPLEX VIRUS) AM SO GRATEFUL,I WILL ADVICE YOU FRIENDS HE WILL HELP YOU TO SOLVE YOUR PROBLEM EMAIL [email protected]. his web site is : dr-olodumare


----------



## qutyboo (Aug 10, 2016)

I think you may be confusing exeryone by saying sore. Is it actually a sore or is it a patch of your skin that feels sore? The reason I ask is b/c lately I've been noticing that I get dry, chapped lips after smoking cigars. It would start off like a small dry patch in the crease of my bottom lip then it would spread throughout my bottom lip and become dry and sometimes itchy and irritates. It usually lasts several days sometimes weeks. I have been spending more time in the hot, humid, summer air and I've also been smoking more of a variety of cigars. So either or both could be the problem. Then I'm not a big water drinker so dehydration could be the underlining issue. I have found that Carmex along with more water intake seems to help. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Noura Wahibi (May 3, 2017)

Aloe vera gel is widely available and can be grown as a houseplant. While research connecting the plant to cold sores is limited, studies have found that applying it topically can aid in soothing the skin when a cold sore breaks out. It has anti-inflammatory properties that can be helpful.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Necrothread!


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

If those 8 year old lip sores haven't healed yet, aloe vera probably won't help. Maybe, but I'm thinkin' no!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL - Threads like this are spam magnets.

It was entertaining reading, though. Got a good laugh out of the "healing arts" exchange.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Couldn't resist


----------

